

Warner Bros to rent movies on Facebook - benofsky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/mar/08/warner-bros-rental-service-facebook

======
anobakht
media was really supposed to undergo major changes last year, but with the
rather mundane response by users to new platforms like GoogleTV, it seems that
content owners are shifting gears and looking at new platforms, such as fb.
Thing is, this seems just like another mini pilot that will probably not span
out too far. People go to fb for a dedicated purpose, even if just to meander,
but rarely to watch/rent films. For the most part, someone doesn't just happen
to come across a movie and start to watch it, which is very different than
photos, where hours can pass browsing.

Regardless, media, especially content owners, must find ways to take advantage
of the continually expanding tablet. smartphone, and connectedTV/STB markets.
The TV at home is still a major source of content consumption, the issue the
content owners have is that while the TV is on, so is that tablet, PC, iPhone,
etc, drawing focus away from the TV ecosystem.

------
anobakht
and here's the professional explanation as well ;)

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/holy-misleading-
conclusions...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/holy-misleading-conclusions-
batman-the-facebook-netflix-killer-that-wasnt/)

